# Chelsea bid for Wayne Rooney rejected



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> LONDON -- Chelsea's audacious bid to sign striker Wayne Rooney from Manchester United has been rejected by the Premier League champions.
> 
> The 27-year-old Rooney has been pushing for a move since expressing his frustration to the club about his lack of playing time towards the end of last season.
> 
> ...



http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/1501066/chelsea-bid-united-striker-rooney-rejected?cc=5901

Link contains a video.


----------

